# First Saya for Petty



## mbiraman (Oct 3, 2016)

Decided to make a Saya the other day and it turned out nice. Bubinga with a Black Walnut pin. The knife is a Moritaka 130mm Petty



IMG_1625 by mbira2ride, on Flickr



IMG_1626 by mbira2ride, on Flickr

enjoy
bill


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 3, 2016)

That's really sweet looking! Good job! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brianh (Oct 3, 2016)

Carved or three piece? Very nice.


----------



## Graydo77 (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks great !!


----------



## mbiraman (Oct 3, 2016)

Thankx everyone. Its two piece and carved.


----------

